# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Filma per kompjuterat

## benseven11

Nje liste filmash qe kane lidhje me kompjuterat.

The Net (1995)
Pirates of Silicon Valley (1999)
Tron 
Swordfish
The Matrix
Matrix 2
GoldenEye
Enemy of the State 
The Lawnmower Man (1992)
Colossus: The Forbin Project (1970) 
Dot (2002)
Revolution OS (2001)(dokumentar)
Early Light (1990) 
Takedown
Hackers(1995)
Short Circut 2
War Games!
Space Oddsy 2001 
Anti-Trust
the italian job 
Storm Watch(Code Hunter)
Electric Dreams(animacion)
Triumph of the Nerds(dokumentar)
Startup(dokumentar) 
Sneakers
Ghost in the Shell(animacion) 
Fortress (1993)
Avalon
Freedom Downtime (2001)
Firewall (2006)
What's the Worst That Could Happen? (2001)
Steal This Film (2006)
WarGames: The Dead Code (2008)
Disclosure (1994)
Strange Days (1995)
The Thirteenth Floor (1999)
Office Space (1999)
Pulse (2006)
 The Last Starfighter (1984)
 The Wizard (1989)
 Brainscan (1994)
 eXistenZ (1999)
 How to Make a Monster (2001)
 Grandma's Boy (2006)
Code Rush (1998)(dokumentar)
Nerds 2.0.1: A Brief History of the Internet (1998)
How to Make a Monster  (2001)
On Line (2002)
Feardotcom (2002)
I-See-You.Com (2006)
Untraceable (2008)
The Lawnmower Man 2: Beyond Cyberspace (1996)
Weird Science (1985)
A.I. Artificial Intelligence (2001)
Lost in Space (1998)
 D.A.R.Y.L.  (1985)
 Flight of the Navigator (1986)
Echelon conspiracy
Primer
Eraser
You've Got Mail (1998)
Code Lyoko (2003)
The Matrix Reloaded (2003)
Borne identity
Borne supremacy
Mission: Impossible (1996)
FeardotCom
blade runner
23
Runaway jury

----------


## argjenddre

Filmin The net , te vitit qe ke vendosur ti se kam par , ama te vitit 2006. , nese te duhet mund ti jap linqet ta shkarkosh nga neti

----------


## illyrian rex

Benseven, i kam pare pothuaj gjysmen e ketyre filmave por 'Matrix' mbetet me i preferuari. Per Matrix 1 e kam fjalen. Nga dyshi dhe treshi kam pritur me shume.

----------


## argjenddre

> Benseven, i kam pare pothuaj gjysmen e ketyre filmave por 'Matrix' mbetet me i preferuari. Per Matrix 1 e kam fjalen. Nga dyshi dhe treshi kam pritur me shume.


Eshte edhe nje film hackers are people too , nuk e di nese eshte i njejti me kete qe ka vendosur benseven

kam par dhe ca prej ketyre ama per mua me i miri dhe i preferuari i imi eshte Hackers Are people too :me dylbi:

----------


## benseven11

Sneakers
wargames
 disclosure
 hackers me angelina jolie
enemy of the state
 jane filma te bukur.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ka ndonjeri linke RS per kte  : Code Rush (1998)(dokumentar)

----------


## King_Arthur

jane shume filma te bukur por pak te egzagjeruar .

----------


## Troyan.

Të them të drejtën nuk i kam parë as gjysmën e këtyre filmave, por ata që kam parë më kan pëlqyer në mesin e tyre janë Matrix (i pakrahasueshëm), 23, wargames (i pari), Hackers, D.A.R.Y.L (më shumë për fëmijë) dhe disa të tjerë nga lista por së shpejti do ti shoh këta dhe ndoshta edhe të tjerë se më pëlqejnë filma të këtij lloji.

----------


## nani91

a mundeni dikush me i postu linkat e ketyre filmave sepse ne numer te shumm te tyre nuk i paskam par 
nese kini mundesi mem tregu se ku mundem me i shiku

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Ka ndonjeri linke RS per kte  : Code Rush (1998)(dokumentar)


????????????????

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ej si ka mudesi qe nuk po e gjej dot kte dokumentarin.
Nqs ndonjeri nga ju gjen ndonji link eshte i lutur ta postoje .( mundesisht RS.com)

----------


## autotune

> Ej si ka mudesi qe nuk po e gjej dot kte dokumentarin.
> Nqs ndonjeri nga ju gjen ndonji link eshte i lutur ta postoje .( mundesisht RS.com)


jojo ska mundesi, a ke fjalen per Code Rush (2000)

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Flm cvcx  :buzeqeshje:  paska qene vit gabim. Shpresoj mos te me shkojne 2 ore kot.

----------

